# Kindle Demo Unit



## huseyine (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello all,
I have a Kindle 3 Demo unit and it basically has "settings" and "turn wireless off" disabled so i cant select it. I want to upgrade the firmware so that i can use 3.3 if it isnt already so.  Problem is no matter what i copy over using USB mode in recovery i then press ALT and Q but when it tries to install it says UPDATE ERROR: 3. No idea what that is.  Are there any other ways using my Windows pc to somehow flash the firmware of this to a retail one than this demo. no way to find out firmware.  Ive searched all over the net there is no explanation to what Error 3 is.

TIA all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've not heard of this before....is this something you bought on eBay?  I've never heard of a demo unit being for sale.  Or a demo unit at all.....

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't believe that demo units can be changed over.


----------



## huseyine (Oct 21, 2011)

Booooo lol was hoping to make sumin out of it. Yeah i got this off ebay for £20 was just hoping i could do something with it lol DOH! oh well ill buy a real one for XMAS. Thank you both.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You might contact Kindle Customer Service and see what they say.  But I would not think that demo units (which I have seen in places like Target -- they don't DO anything, just run a program where the screen goes through information pages) were supposed to be sold. . . .so even if it can be made usable, it might have been reported stolen or something.


----------

